

Dropbox expiring old passwords - lox
https://www.dropbox.com/help/379/en

======
SCdF
This is annoying.

Luckily, there is nothing stopping you from just entering the same password
again, which is what I did.

The two main passwords I remember are my dropbox password, and my keepass
password (the keepass db is stored on dropbox). They are both long and
complicated passphrases, and I have managed to burn them into my memory. Don't
make me do it again "every so often" because you've decided my passphrase is
no longer good enough.

------
erichocean
If anyone from Dropbox is reading this, as a matter of policy, I immediately
cancel any service that expires my passwords, and encourage others to do so.

No company should be dictating passwords to paying customers, full stop.

I am currently a paying Dropbox customer. Please rethink your policy.

